# Just Found Out Today I'm Having Twins



## lolomom

Hi everyone,

I'm 8 weeks pregnant, I had my first scan this morning and to my great shock, I am having twins. This is my third pregnancy, my husband I decided to try for one more baby (we have two boys, were going to try once more for a girl). I'm shocked and terrified. We really never anticipated this, nor even entertained the idea of having 4. My oldest son is just 4, my youngest is 16 months, so when the twins are born I will have 4 kids under the age of 5. 

Please please tell me this is possible???! I know that we will adjust and will eventually be okay but right now I'm having a hard time getting this info to sink in. Is it possible to breast feed twins? I breastfed my other two sons for a year and would love to do it with the twins. What can I expect the pregnancy to be like? How is delivery? They were talking about elective C-section because I have a very small frame and are worried about positioning of the babies. My other two sons were vaginal births. 

I know the beginning is going to be so hard but I've heard eventually you get a routine and it works. My husband travels a lot for work so he is not home usually 2-3 days out of each week. I have no idea how I'm going to take care of all 4 kids alone. 

We are obviously happy and excited and both babies looked great on ultrasound, heart rates were perfect and I know that is the most important thing, I'm just in shock right now I think.


----------



## Babyduo

First of all, congratulations! I will have 4 kids 4 and under when my twins are born so I understand your concern on that front, but a good routine will help. 
I have found this pregnancy a little harder in the sense that I experience symptoms a lot earlier. I am a lot more uncomfortable at this stage than I was previously. Other than worrying more about what could happen, so far it has 
been manageable. I am able to have a vaginal delivery as long as baby A is head down. A great thing is more scans! Mine share a placenta so I get an US every 2 weeks soon to be increased to once a week!


----------



## Maregracy

Congrats, we were shocked too.. No risk factors for us and not on fertility, just happened. We will have 4 under 4 when they are born, my eldest is very handicapped, so it will more or less be like having 3 babies and a toddler..! But it HAS to work out, what other choice is there? :). I am excited for the siblings to have each other.. But definitely have no idea how anything is going to come together.. The simple things like fitting in the car, and going to the store. Hah. It will be a blur..

Breastfeeding is definitely possible. Important to keep up your food intake, and I found with my last son it helped to drink shakes in between meals to boost my supply. Other than keeping up calories, the simple law of increased demand = increased supply.. Many women give up, but that's true for singletons as well. It will definitely work if you want it to, and since you have successfully done it in the past, there is no question that your body is capable!


----------



## lolomom

Yes we also were not on fertility treatments at all so I was completely and utterly floored when I saw two sacs in the ultrasound. Thanks for the reassurance, I feel better just knowing I'm not alone. I have no idea how we will manage 4 kids but I know we will learn and adjust, just like we had to with one kid or two. I'm starting to accept this and adjust to my new reality but I just never thought I'd be here. 

Thanks again for everyone's kind words. You guys are all great :)


----------



## Babyduo

Ours were spontaneous twins as well... We already have 6 kids so my husband was completely floored to find out twins were on the way. We had to buy a different vehicle, one to fit 5 car seats :)


----------



## ttc1soon

Wow brave ladies lol. I am worried about two alone! I've talked to my grandma a lot who had 5 under 5 when my dad and aunt (twins) were born and she says all the time that it wasn't that hard, especially the twins (my dad and aunt) because they could entertain each other. But I feel like she was just an expert since she already had 3 kids before them. lol.


----------



## Babyduo

ttc, I think having your first as twins presents its own group of challenges. Having already had kids I do know what to expect more and that gives a little advantage. There are pros and cons both way but I think we will all agree we are extremely blessed with privilege of being moms to twins. I'm sure you will be a great mom and life will soon settle into a routine for you.


----------



## drsquid

i cant comment on prior kids and everyones experience varies but i have had a super easy pregnancy. i was in pretty good shape already and continued going to the gym til about 30 weeks. i still walk a ton (mom likes going shopping) at 37 weeks now. planning a vaginal birth (both twins are well positioned which is somewhat the luck of the draw). im part of a twins group and most of the moms breast feed (some with supplementation at the beginning). id start looking for a twins group in your area.. Moms is pretty popular (mothers of multiples) i have a local one too which has been amazing (been given sooo much great stuff and support). they have support groups etc to just talk about all your worries and have other moms who have been through it. good luck and congrats..


----------



## jackie2012

congrats i think most of us on here went through the omg twins how am i going to do this stage. I never really got out of it until they were here.
I had three kids prior to the twins and am on my own in caring for them so the thought of adding 2 more was scary and i wasn't sure i could do it.
The first few days were chaos as we tried to get everyone's schedules messed together but as we go along it gets easier and you just learn to adapt. 
I had expected to be crazy by this point but the twins have turned out to be a lot easier than i had planned on and are easier than i found my first to be. Don't get me wrong it hard work and more things that need to get done but the rewards are also more.


----------



## 77Tulips

Congratulations, I am not quite in the same boat but will have 3 under 18 months and 5 under 8. I am also very nervous. Ours were spontaneous twins as well and it's been a huge shock especially as we were done with our 3 boys. Now we will have 5 boys!


----------



## Bumblebee117

Congrats. I can't comment on the thing with having previous kids but you will be fine. As pps said, become a member of a local twins club that is always really good and never say no if anyone offers help. And of no one offers, ask!! I live faraway from family and oh works 6am - 7pm, often doesn't see the kids, his parents are useless and never helped out so I had to cope on my own but if you have family and friends around make sure to accept any helping hand. :)

Try to rest a lot during pregnancy to avoid preterm labour and drink lots of water. 

I had a vaginal birth with complications but would have hated a c section, I hate the thought of being cut open. Babies come first tho so if necessary I would have done it of course. 

I bf for 6 months ( my son bf for 4 then I pumped for him as he refused breast and daughter never took bottle until I dried up unexpected at just over 6 months :( ) would have loved to bf for longer but body wasn't able I guess. 

We set a routine when we thought was the right time (around 3months) and they started having 4 naps a day and slept from 8pm-1am-6am. Which was wonderful after 1.5 hourly feeds around the clock for 3 months. 

This is a great forum for advice and help so whenever you have a question just come on here. The ladies are amazing and have become good friends. 

Have a happy and healthy 9 months. Xx


----------



## GemmaG

Congrats on your twins :) xx


----------



## Tasha360

Congratulations! i had 4 under 4 too. Its doable with a good routine xx


----------



## arj

Exactly the same thing happened to me! 3rd and last pregnancy, 13 week scan turned into twins! Its really awesome, youll love it :) Youll realize when you have your babies that two of them is so much more fun and unique than just one :)COngrats!


----------



## lolomom

Thank you everyone for all your support and words of encouragement. I had a mini meltdown the other night after I found out but now I'm doing much better and am much more optimistic and I'm even starting to get excited. Knowing I'm not alone makes a huge difference. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## HappiestMom

My LO has severe special needs..shes a pediactric global stroke and brain cancer survivor.....she will be about 21 months or so when the twins are born but is like a newborn...she has a feeding tube and pump with continuous feeds, trach, VP shunt, portacath, continuous pulseox and tons of meds and therapies.....so we will have 3 under 2...pretty much like having triplets when it comes down to it....Im very anxious to see how it all works out with a new vehicle and taking B to her Drs Appts..we pretty much have atleast 1 or 2 appts every 2 weeks for her...I have 24/7 nursing for her too because she has to be watched constantly and we have to have two people to take her to appts because she has to be watched in the backseat just incase...I know its going to be hectic..but I know how impossible it all seemed when we brought her home from the hospital after having a crash course in nursing and all that in just a month but we soon found our rhythm and its working..so we'll just have to find a new one once we get the twins home lol....I do suggest lots of notes and charts to help...they have books just for twins and triplets to keep track of feedings and diapering and all that and also books to keep track of illness..drs visits..weights and meds and vaccinations too... there have been millions of twin moms before us and millions of moms with multiple kids under 4 and 5....so I know we can do it!! :hugs:


----------



## katrina1987

I know exactly how you feel I am almost 23 weeks pregnant with ID twin girls and have a 15month old and almost 3yr old both boys and thinking OMG how is this going to work how will we do it. So we will have 4 under 3 as Bryn will only be 2-3 months past 3! I think except any help offered and don't be affraid to ask for it and have plans of action in place. Iam going to do rota's,lists anything that will help everything run smoothly. Imgoing to try and go for vaginal birth and they are happy for me to do so as both my both were vaginal, I won't have c-section unless I have to as can't afford to be laid up and leave hubby to it with 4 under 3. Atleast stitches down below I can still try and get on as normal. I won't be delivering later then 34/36 weeks as advised by consultant and midwives. Im sure all will go well for you and please keep us updated


----------

